# Inventar mit Java programmieren



## TotalEasy (8. März 2006)

Hallo Leute, bin rein zufällig hier herkommen und hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen bei meinem schwerwiegenden Problem.
Eines vorraus, ich bin Azubi und MUSS leider diesen Java kram machen und ich bin alles andere als ein fan davon aber die Schule setzt das für kleinere Projekte vorraus das ich das auch kann. Aber ich kanns sowas von überhaupt gar nicht =) deshalb führt mich aus verzweiflung der weg hier her.

Folgendes ist die Aufgabenstellung:
Ein Benutzer soll durch das Produkt in die Lage versetzt werden, die edv geräte eines kleinen unternehmens zu verwalten und dauerhaft auf einem datenträger zu speichern.

folgendes muss erfüllt werden.
- Anlegen von Geräten (Inventar nr, bezeichnung, Standort, Kaufdatum, Gatantieablauf, Hersteller telefon, Email des Herstellers, Notizen)
-Ändern von Geräten
-Löschen
-Suchen
-Speichern einer geräteliste
-Lesen einer geräteliste
-Im/Export einer CSV Datei

das ganze "nur" als Konsolenanwendung ! !

Für die meisten die das tagtäglich machen is das wahrscheinlich keine große Arbeit.
Ich will auch nich unbedingt die komplette Lösung hier ham (auch wenns nich schlecht wäre)

mir würde ja schon eine ähnliche datei reichen (meinetwegen adressbuchverwaltung) die so ähnlich aufgebaut ist und ich "nur" ein paar Parameter anpassen muss etc..

ich würde hier nich rumfragen wenn ich nich echt inner Klemme hock...

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen - würde mich freuen.

soweit noch einen schönen Abend.

greetz


----------



## Snape (9. März 2006)

Moin,
als Konsolenanwendung ist diese Aufgabe schon ziemlich umständlich und unkomfortabel. Für solche Sachen ist eine GUI prädestiniert. Würde mich wundern, wenn sich jemand diese Arbeit schon gemacht hätte.

Wichtig für Tipps ist natürlich zu wissen, wie Dein Kenntnisstand bzgl. OOP und Java ist und wo konkret das Problem liegt.


----------



## RealHAZZARD (9. März 2006)

Servus.

Welchem Azubi (der kein Programmierer werden soll) gibt man denn diese Aufage?
Und wenn du mal Programmierer werden sollst, ...was hast du? Ist doch ne schöne 
Sache. So what. 
Auf so allgeine Fragen (eigentlich garkeine) kannst du nicht viel erwarten.

Wenns darum geht Java ein bisschen zu lernen

...denn das wirst du brauchen, wenn du überhaupt QuellCode-Beispiele verstehen willst.


----------

